
NSA found a dangerous MS software flaw and alerted the firm - lladnar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/nsa-found-a-dangerous-microsoft-software-flaw-and-alerted-the-firm--rather-than-weaponize-it/2020/01/14/f024c926-3679-11ea-bb7b-265f4554af6d_story.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Affects Win10, but not my dusty Win7 box... hmmm

~~~
crmrc114
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/01/cryptic-rumblings-
ahead-...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/01/cryptic-rumblings-ahead-of-
first-2020-patch-tuesday/)

"This component was introduced into Windows more than 20 years ago — back in
Windows NT 4.0. Consequently, all versions of Windows are likely affected
(including Windows XP, which is no longer being supported with patches from
Microsoft)"

You're not safe.

~~~
calypso
They alerted them after using it for 20 years to spy on us? \s

